# President Bush attacked by Shoes in Iraq: Dec 14th 2008



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

I know this is off topic... but it's quite hilarious!






-Joey


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> I know this is off topic... but it's quite hilarious!
> 
> YouTube - President Bush Attacked By Shoes
> 
> -Joey


Its sad what happen . but also as you say hilarious.. and president Bush has good reaction to avoid the shoes.


----------



## pokenose (Oct 10, 2008)

that guy must really have some anger in him to do something like that.....but can you wonder what happens to him now?


----------



## Easy Rider (Oct 23, 2008)

pokenose said:


> but can you wonder what happens to him now?


Probably not something as bad as if he had thrown a shoe at Saddam's face


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

I really do not see how this is sad at all?

For someone to take off both his/her shoes and throw it at someone else, to me, it shows some kind of degrading opinion of the person whom is to be bombarded by the thrown pair of shoes 

-Joey


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

It sad because when president bush first time land to Iraq he was welcome, because they thought he will bring peace. And now they don’t believe what he say.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> It sad because when president bush first time land to Iraq he was welcome, because they thought he will bring peace. And now they don’t believe what he say.


It's Bush's 4th visit to Iraq as president. Also if you noticed the decoration of the room where he was giving the interview, it's either under ground or somewhere super secretive.

-Joey


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

What trigger this guy is when they shake hand on the agreements.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

hahahha, bush has good reaction.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bigdave said:


> hahahha, bush has good reaction.


True!!! You've got to give him credit there. I probably would have been hit square in the face by that shoe!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

good reflexes for an old man like him.

if i ever come across him, i will throw him not only one but my two shoes, high heels, very pointy. oh and also my handbag. with some stones in it.


----------



## DaQueen8 (Dec 15, 2008)

Bush is glad he only had two shoes; I'm not surprised by the anger, but the forum used to show it.


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

If you can dodge a shoe you can dodge a dodgeball!


----------



## swilliams (Oct 21, 2008)

Easy Rider said:


> Probably not something as bad as if he had thrown a shoe at Saddam's face


Too true. The guy has just scored a double bluff. He would never have been able to express this sort of opinion under Saddam.

I agree very funny though, Bush makes me laugh.


----------



## dash567 (Nov 5, 2008)

Rather fascinating how the Iraqis seem to have, what I can only hope to be, a healthy shoe-fetish!? Remember the toppled bronze statue of Saddam on the BBC -or- countless other occasions when Iraqis are depicted shoe-in-hand and jumping (in Kris-Kross-eque manner) in anger or pleasure!? 

Disappointingly, for those of us who find ourselves perhaps being partial to a bit of Shoe, the Iraqi version of this particular fetishism seems only to be directed toward male shoes or Espadrillos, and the practice is primarily observed to take place between males; among groups of males (in unison or canon), and indeed, between males and effigies... (???)


----------



## greatpm (Dec 15, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> True!!! You've got to give him credit there. I probably would have been hit square in the face by that shoe!!


he throws like a little girl. Anyways.... better to have the chance to throw a shoe than to be strung up.


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

I personally liked his quote after "why should I mind? at least now he has the freedom to throw a shoe" All that money just to throw a shoe. he could have hired a drag queen anywhere in the good ole USA to do that. And then he threw a second shoe. Does anyone wonder if the secret service guys were all distracted in chat rooms on their blackberries.


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's an update taken from the Gulf News 

_Libyan group gives shoe-throwing reporter award 
Agencies
Published: December 15, 2008, 19:56


Tripoli: The Iraqi journalist who threw his shoes at US President George W. Bush was given a bravery award on Monday by a Libyan charity group chaired by leader Muammar Gaddafi's daughter. 

The charity group Wa Attassimou also urged the Iraqi government to release television reporter Muntazer Al Zaidi after he was detained on Sunday for hurling footwear at Bush and calling the president a "dog" - both severe insults in the Middle East. 

"Waatassimou group has taken the decision to give Muntazer Al Zaidi the courage award...because what he did represents a victory for human rights across the world," the group, headed by Aicha Gaddafi, said in a statement. 

The group said the Iraqi authorities should honour the journalist for his actions. 

Aicha, a lawyer by training, was fiercely opposed to the US invasion of Iraq. She offered to defend Saddam Hussain after his capture by US forces from an underground hideout at the end of 2003.
_


----------



## Larks01 (Oct 29, 2008)

" who throws a shoe, honestly.....you fight like a woman"


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Larks01 said:


> " who throws a shoe, honestly.....you fight like a woman"


Well I take my hat off to the journalist  it's a classic - might be on the same level as Zidane's ass kicking headbutt to Meta!








-Joey


----------



## Larks01 (Oct 29, 2008)

HAHA. still love that head but every time i see it. IF anyone watches family guy, there is a great parody of it!


----------



## dash567 (Nov 5, 2008)

Larks01 said:


> HAHA. still love that head but every time i see it. IF anyone watches family guy, there is a great parody of it!


haven't seen that one... would you know what season it was?


----------



## dash567 (Nov 5, 2008)

dzdoc said:


> I personally liked his quote after "why should I mind? at least now he has the freedom to throw a shoe" All that money just to throw a shoe. he could have hired a drag queen anywhere in the good ole USA to do that. And then he threw a second shoe. Does anyone wonder if the secret service guys were all distracted in chat rooms on their blackberries.


I thought he said that he thought it was a size 44???


----------



## pokenose (Oct 10, 2008)

for those who want to vent their anger....go ahead...
Sock and Awe!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

pokenose said:


> for those who want to vent their anger....go ahead...
> Sock and Awe!


DUDE this is soooooooooo FUNNNY! hahaha thanks man  just did an email forward to all my friends 

-Joey


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The guy's been beaten up in jail, hardly surprising really....


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

> Abducted by insurgents
> 
> The shoes themselves are said to have attracted bids from around the Arab world.
> According to unconfirmed newspaper reports, the former coach of the Iraqi national football team, Adnan Hamad, has offered $100,000 (£65,000) for the shoes, w*hile a Saudi citizen has apparently offered $10m (£6.5m)*.


What is going on in this world?

Wasn't surprised that he was beaten in Jail... not to get into politics but it's a pity to hear & see what is happening to Iraq & Iraqis.... that war is fabricated & fraudulent.

-Joey


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> What trigger this guy is when they shake hand on the agreements.


I think you are both right... funny and sad...in the context of so much wasted life.

And not just on Iraqi soil. Imagine if that cash spent on arms by both sides had been redeployed towards humanitarian or economic aid in the region. How different things may have been.

But I disagree on the premeditation.

This was the perfect crime, low on punishment, maximum on humiliation, delivered in full view of international press, immediate parallels with "shooing" of Sadam to be drawn.... 

I am not sure I feel sorry for Bush, but must be painful viewing for the families of dead US servicemen.


----------



## Easy Rider (Oct 23, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> What is going on in this world?
> 
> that war is fabricated & fraudulent.
> 
> -Joey


By whom, for whom? Could you be a bit more specific?


----------



## greatpm (Dec 15, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Well I take my hat off to the journalist  it's a classic - might be on the same level as Zidane's ass kicking headbutt to Meta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That kicked ass. Full contact football.... 


Most people dont know that Bush can throw a mean baseball. Maybe he will carry one around with him now..


----------



## greatpm (Dec 15, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> I think you are both right... funny and sad...in the context of so much wasted life.
> 
> And not just on Iraqi soil. Imagine if that cash spent on arms by both sides had been redeployed towards humanitarian or economic aid in the region. How different things may have been.
> 
> ...



I dont feel sorry for Bush, he dug his own hole with all of us. We could have used that money for so many other things... I think the people of Iraq are pretty caught up in the pains of a long shakeled people now free, frustrated by the whole deal, I get it. Some day they may thank us for the freedom but right now they are frustrated. Take our troops out, the violence will continue one way or another until the light bulb turns on. In the end, the troops should be proud that they ran Sadaam into a little hole and the Iraqi people can gather in large crowds to protest anything they want.


----------

